# size matters



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

made a trip down to my LBS to get sized for a new trek 1500, according to my size: 6' w/33"inseam/180lbs under treks size chart i would fall under either one of their 2-mediums, one is 56cm w/31.1"standover & 22.1" top tube and the other medium is 58cm w/31.8" standover & 22.5" top tube. the 56cm & 58cm are very close in dimensions. my LBS had only had a 56cm in alpha aluminum on hand to test ride & after test riding it felt pretty good, but i was wondering if i had the chance maybe the 58cm might be a better fit. would like some input with someone close to my size who has experienced the 2 different mediums. thanks


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

edgeman said:


> made a trip down to my LBS to get sized for a new trek 1500, according to my size: 6' w/33"inseam/180lbs under treks size chart i would fall under either one of their 2-mediums, one is 56cm w/31.1"standover & 22.1" top tube and the other medium is 58cm w/31.8" standover & 22.5" top tube. the 56cm & 58cm are very close in dimensions. my LBS had only had a 56cm in alpha aluminum on hand to test ride & after test riding it felt pretty good, but i was wondering if i had the chance maybe the 58cm might be a better fit. would like some input with someone close to my size who has experienced the 2 different mediums. thanks


I'm 5'10" with a 32" inseam, and I ride a 58cm Trek. One often-forgotten consideration is the head tube height. When you set the seatpost to the height that provides the perfect leg extension, you shouldn't be hunched too far down in front. A bike that's too small will feel too low in the front, and the handlebar will feel too close. Overall, you'll feel scrunched up, and the bike will feel twitchy. Your knees may also hit your elbows when you're in the drops.

Now, obviously, there's a lot more to a proper bike fit than simply inseam and height, but if I had to make an educated guess.....the information you provided, and 10 years of doing bike fits would tell me you need a 58. Unless you have abnormal arm or torso lengths, I'd bet money on it.

Best of luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> I'm 5'10" with a 32" inseam, and I ride a 58cm Trek. One often-forgotten consideration is the head tube height. When you set the seatpost to the height that provides the perfect leg extension, you shouldn't be hunched too far down in front. A bike that's too small will feel too low in the front, and the handlebar will feel too close. Overall, you'll feel scrunched up, and the bike will feel twitchy. Your knees may also hit your elbows when you're in the drops.
> 
> Now, obviously, there's a lot more to a proper bike fit than simply inseam and height, but if I had to make an educated guess.....the information you provided, and 10 years of doing bike fits would tell me you need a 58. Unless you have abnormal arm or torso lengths, I'd bet money on it.
> 
> Best of luck with whatever you decide!


thanks man, info very helpful, headtube never came to mind, better test ride a 58 b4 purchasing.


----------



## Bike2Live (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey Edgeman! I'm almost exactly your size, and have test rode a 58cm 5200 which fit about as perfect as could be without getting a custom. Ride both back to back for at least half hour each. Make sure the LBS checks your reach to the bars (stem length) also. I believe you'd probably be much better off with the 58. Don't be in a hurry, and good riding!!! Bike2Live.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

edgeman said:


> made a trip down to my LBS to get sized for a new trek 1500, according to my size: 6' w/33"inseam/180lbs under treks size chart i would fall under either one of their 2-mediums, one is 56cm w/31.1"standover & 22.1" top tube and the other medium is 58cm w/31.8" standover & 22.5" top tube. the 56cm & 58cm are very close in dimensions. my LBS had only had a 56cm in alpha aluminum on hand to test ride & after test riding it felt pretty good, but i was wondering if i had the chance maybe the 58cm might be a better fit. would like some input with someone close to my size who has experienced the 2 different mediums. thanks



Im 6'3, just picked mine up last nite. Im on the 63mm size. Sweet bike for the money. It looks big sitting by itself, but with me on it totally differant. Nice fit.


----------



## aham23 (Jul 6, 2005)

hey smw, what is your inseam? thanks.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

aham23 said:


> hey smw, what is your inseam? thanks.



35", I also have long arms and torso


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi - I'm 5'11" with a 32" inseam and perhaps slightly longer than average arms (suit coats always need to be let out in the arms about 1/4 inch) and I have ridden both 56 and 58 cm OCLV treks. I never felt right on the 56 so I got a 58 and it is perfect. I've not got three, all sized up the same...


----------

